# Urgent!!!



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

Well basically when i went to put my rabbit into his hutch tonight i realized he was already sat in there, this never usaully happens as he is usually out happpily hopping around but when i tried to give him a carrot he seemed to sniff it and tried to hop away but he wasnt really hopping he was sort of hobbling and was uneasy on his feet, me and my mum brang him inside for closer inspection and we didnt notice anything, we cut his nails in case they were causing any pain , when we put him back in the hutch he was still hobbling and tried turning around and fell onto one side of his bottom , if there is no improvment in the morning we will be taking him to the vets , also when i first looked in the hutch he would sit still and not blink, please can anybody help me with what could be wrong with him?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I would be on the way to the vets right now if i were you

They go downhill extremely fast, and something is obviously not right

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

cant get to the vets right now, my dad is in manchester and its only me and my mum and my little sister is in bed, i really dont know what it could be and how he changed because he was fine earlier today


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Could be the heat i suppose


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Do you know a 24 hour vet emergency number you could ring. At least to see what they think it is. Good luck.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Does he have free roam of your garden? Could he have been attacked by a cat and in shock? One of mine was attacked by a HUGE tom cat, and it sounds similar. 

However it could be anything. So the best person to call is your vet, they will advise you on the best thing to do.


----------



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

he has a big open topped pen that he was able to acess tonight but we dont really have any cats in our road, and no i dont know of a 24 hours emergency vet line


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Find emergency vet, pet advice and veterinary jobs at Vets Now

It's worth seeing if there is a local emergency vets for you on that site.

I hope your bunny is ok.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Is he drinking, if not eating? Rabbits can de-hydrate very fast. Is he pooing? If his guts have slowed down, they can go downhill very fast.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ring our normal vets number there will be an answer machine message on there with a number you can ring in emergencies, without seeing your bunny no-one can really help you, if its something serious your bunny may not make the morning or it could be too late. He's clearly in discomfort and needs to see a vet, its not really fair to leave him overnight in pain.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Vets now now now!!!

I am sorry to be blunt, but your rabbit may not be alive in the morning. 
They go downhill so damn fast


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

How is he today?


----------



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

He was pretty much the same this morning got a vet appointement booked and when we went the vet said he was showing early signs of E. Cuniculi , he was given a injection to get his digestive system going again and we have been given panacur and also some food to be syringe fed, after bringing him home he has really perked up and loves the syringe food , hes drinking alot now and took a dose of the medicine which is a 28 day treatment, if he seems bad again in the morning he will have to go to the vets hospital , but am really pleased with how much he has improved in such a short amount of time, hes now happily running around in his pen


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

That's good to hear. Hope he continues to improve. :thumbup:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Thats great news  Hope he stays well


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Jamesy14 said:


> He was pretty much the same this morning got a vet appointement booked and when we went the vet said he was showing early signs of E. Cuniculi , he was given a injection to get his digestive system going again and we have been given panacur and also some food to be syringe fed, after bringing him home he has really perked up and loves the syringe food , hes drinking alot now and took a dose of the medicine which is a 28 day treatment, if he seems bad again in the morning he will have to go to the vets hospital , but am really pleased with how much he has improved in such a short amount of time, hes now happily running around in his pen


 Hope he is still doing well! EC is a **** of a parasite; Panacur will provide protection for a good while though so !


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi!!

Just wondering how the little guy is doing today??.....i will def be keeping a closer eye on my little ones ....fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry to be a blondey :blush: . ... is this E Cuniculi  the paracite that blocks the bowels? 

Dave was rushed to the vets monday, given a jab to get the bowels going again, then still didnt improve even with syringe food so took him back and he went home with the veterinary nurse on I.V, picked him up the nect evening and he was alot better.

I have just been keeping a close eye on him since and hes certainly got his appetite back - is there anything else i should now do? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Lollie1515 said:


> Sorry to be a blondey :blush: . ... is this E Cuniculi the paracite that blocks the bowels?
> 
> Dave was rushed to the vets monday, given a jab to get the bowels going again, then still didnt improve even with syringe food so took him back and he went home with the veterinary nurse on I.V, picked him up the nect evening and he was alot better.
> 
> I have just been keeping a close eye on him since and hes certainly got his appetite back - is there anything else i should now do? :confused1:


No E.C is a parasite that attacks the central nervous system :scared:

As to Dave, I'd just keep an eye on him to make sure he is eating, drinking and pooing properly, you could try putting a little pineapple juice in his water to help him out a bit :thumbup:


----------

